# CWM MIUI ICS. ..ACE...



## 02Luis02 (Jul 24, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how to put my D2G in Recovery Mode? I want To flash CM7 ... I'm currently using MIUI ICS 1.11.19 test version. I tried power then


----------



## 02Luis02 (Jul 24, 2011)

I tried using ROM manager but it only reboots... I tried the power button>Reboot>Recovery band it only gives me the option to wipe cashe and wipe data and reboot phone... how can I put it in recovery so I don't have to SBF back?


----------



## CrossoverDOC (Aug 2, 2011)

Hold down the volume button when you see the blue LED light when you're booting the phone. You'll see a menu. Then press recovery > latest > and it should take you to CWM.


----------



## 02Luis02 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'll be darned ... I did what u told me to do but it does nothing ... it only reboots. Any ideas?...


----------



## skruid (Nov 1, 2011)

Have you tried reflashing clockwork from recovery again then trying to reboot into recovery, I had that problem once and I tried rebooting into recovery twice and first time the phone just rebooted the second time the phone got soft bricked and had to sbf, I wish I would of tried reflashing clockwork from rom manager before I triedvthe second time to get into recovery, think that I would not of bricked my phone


----------



## 02Luis02 (Jul 24, 2011)

i gave up... I just SBF'd back and started from scratch... I dont mind though


----------

